# BFP!! Vitex



## Gypsy1106

After years of not ovulating and taking my hormone balance into my own hands, I have successfully ovulated 2 months in a row, and conceiving on this month (month 2) and completely unplanned and unexpected. Now to break to news to my dear SO. Any ideas? 
We were both convinced AF was coming any moment.
I took two first response with almost invisible 2nd line results and just took a clear blue digital with clear as day pregnant! 
With vitex being a major helper in my hormone balance- I hope I can make this baby stick long term! Anyone have experience with vitex babies!? Please share and good luck to all!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## saveme

Congratulations


----------



## kristymarie17

Congratulations!!! :hugs


----------



## Gypsy1106

Unfortunate update- MC at 7 weeks, probable cause low progesterone levels.. Good luck to you all!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

so sorry hun x


----------



## Gypsy1106

Thank you. I'm back in the game and am currently about 5-6 dpo if my OPKs were actually positive and we planned right. I have not begun my progesterone pills yet due to no guidance from old OB.
New OB appt on the 20th so I'm so nervous to be pregnant before then! If your signature is current; were in the same tww! I've been testing already just incase I need to start progesterone before my first ob appt. I would take it as soon as there's a slight maybe line. If I'm out this month, I'm hoping to be put on progesterone properly before conceiving. Good luck!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gypsy1106 said:


> Thank you. I'm back in the game and am currently about 5-6 dpo if my OPKs were actually positive and we planned right. I have not begun my progesterone pills yet due to no guidance from old OB.
> New OB appt on the 20th so I'm so nervous to be pregnant before then! If your signature is current; were in the same tww! I've been testing already just incase I need to start progesterone before my first ob appt. I would take it as soon as there's a slight maybe line. If I'm out this month, I'm hoping to be put on progesterone properly before conceiving. Good luck!

good for you hun, so happy to see that you're back ttc:hugs:

yes we're in the same tww and i started testing since 5dpo (crazy i know:dohh:) i hope you start seeing lines very soon:flower:

may i ask what the progesterone does, i have an IC and i've had previous PPROMs and was wondering if progesterone decreases both risks of preterm labour.


----------



## earthfairy

Gypsy1106 said:


> Thank you. I'm back in the game and am currently about 5-6 dpo if my OPKs were actually positive and we planned right. I have not begun my progesterone pills yet due to no guidance from old OB.
> New OB appt on the 20th so I'm so nervous to be pregnant before then! If your signature is current; were in the same tww! I've been testing already just incase I need to start progesterone before my first ob appt. I would take it as soon as there's a slight maybe line. If I'm out this month, I'm hoping to be put on progesterone properly before conceiving. Good luck!

Hey Gypsy

Just letting you know what my doctor advised me.

I had a day 21 test (or 7 days past ovulation if ovulate later or earlier). It's a blood draw when they check your progesterone levels. It must be done at this stage of your cycle to get an accurate reading. Mine was 14.2 apparently that's borderline but I chose to go on progesterone pessaries as a precaution as I had an early miscarriage in June (4.5 weeks). Anyway I was advised to take pessaries a couple of days after ovulation and stop at AF or continue at BFP. This is my first month TTC with progesterone so I'm still getting the hang of it. I'm concerned it's stopping me get AF but giving me every pregnancy synptom in the book. Only time will tell so not trying to get my hopes up and assuming all my symptoms are symptoms progesterone caused. I'm currently 13dpo. I last tested bfn at 11dpo but I'm trying to hang out and test in a few days. Once I know I'm 100% not pregnant then I'll stop progesterone and repeat next cycle (start 2 days after ovulation till AF or continue after BFP) . 

Anyway why don't you get a blood test now to check hcg or progesterone? 
The problem with waiting till you get a urine BFP to start progesterone treatment is it may be too late if you have very very low progesterone. You may not have very low progesterone I definitely don't want you to freak out but testing progesterone levels is very easy. It's just a simple blood test. 

Hope you are ok. TTC is such a roller coaster as it is and even worse when there's complications. 

Ps I'm on vitex as well as recommended by my naturopath. Vitex helps me body produce progesterone whereas the pessaries gives me a dose of synthetic progesterone. Hope that makes sense. Apparently it's a good idea to be on vitex as well because then your body will be making enough progesterone when synthetic progesterone stops after first trimester 

I hope your doctor will help you. I don't know why so many doctors refuse tests. Fingers crossed u get some help. Xxx


----------



## Gypsy1106

Quick update ladies. I got a BFP digi "1-2 weeks". I just knew this morning and went out to get a digi. Shaking in my boots over here. I'm technically 10 dpo. 

Blue have you gotten a BFP yet!? 

Earthfairy- my progesterone on my 21 day was 2.4 and 7.5 wks pregnant was 3.7. Low low low all around. It's crazy more doctors don't view this as important or crucial. It literally keeps your pregnancy( as long as it's healthy) until the placenta takes over!

Thank you both for the well wishes! Now to figure out what the hell to do and demand an appt somewhere.


----------



## starbella

congratulation Gypsy1106 on your bfp.

i have also just ordered a bottle of vitex to try as me and dh been ttc baby#2 for 1 year now. my periods are very irragulaer and my longest cycle so far was 52 days.

i was put on clomid first time when i conceived my son but i wanted to try to ovulate on my own this time and regulate my cycles.

i am hoping it does for me what it has done for you.

also i have been doing a loot of reading up on vitex and i did come across a few forums where ladies got bfp using vitex but once stopped had a mc but they they take it upto 1st trim then its fine. just wandering as i did ready you had a mc first time just thinking is it maybe bcz you stopped vitex.

i am wandring for myself aswell if i get bfp should i carry on taking upto 1st trim or stop once get bfp????


----------

